# Group Build Photo Requirements.



## Airframes (Feb 20, 2009)

Wayne and I have been looking at the requirements for the photos needed for judging the current, and future Group Builds, and Wayne has designed a very clear, and simple guide, which should illustrate exactly what is needed, and should be posting this within the next couple of days. 
Basically, as will be shown in the 'guide', SIX pics will be required, at the approximate angles shown in Wayne's guide, plus up to another four of your choice.
Also, the judging criteria is just about finalised, and should ensure fare and impartial judgement across the board. Basic details of this will be posted nearer the end-date of the current GB which, it seems to be agreed, will remain as the end of April for this current build.
It will be probable that a 'Gallery' of pics will be posted after the 'winners' have been announced, so that selected shots all models entered will be available for viewing in one place.
To assist with the photography, for those of you who might have a few qualms in this region, I hope to 'publish' my 'Photography Guide' here by the end of next week, or the middle of the following week, at the latest. Although the first section of this may, at first, seem a little 'heavy', it is neccessary, in order to set 'the scene' for the techniques etc described later in the guide. Hopefully, it might help in allowing some to produce the required standard of photo.
Meanwhile, if you have any questions, please do not hesitate to contact me. If I can't answer, I'll make sure I find someone who can, and will get back to you.
Thanks for your cooperation and fantastic enthusiasm to date.
Terry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 22, 2009)

Ok here is the...hopefully simple Photo Guide PDF for you guys to follow.

Just a slight tweek to Terry's note...we require SIX compulsory images as shown on the PDF.
The RED arrows show the 6 angles required, to be clear, each of these SIX should be taken above the model at approximately between 30 and about 45 degrees....Front (1) and Rear (2) and 3/4 views front (3,4)and back (5,6).

You are then permitted FOUR additional and optional shots from any angle or height to further show off your model.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 22, 2009)

Great pdf Wayne, breaks it down into the simplest of terms.... Thanks for takin the time to get it wrapped up....


----------



## rochie (Feb 22, 2009)

i'll check it out when i'm not at work then i'll get the pics done


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 22, 2009)

Perfect, thanks Wayne!


----------



## rochie (Feb 22, 2009)

holy crap the work computer let me see the guide !!!!!!!!!!!!

thanks wayne very simple to understand and follow


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 22, 2009)

Great guide Wayne!


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 22, 2009)

If and when a participant has his photos ready, please make a new thread for the pics called:

FINISHED : Fw 190D-9 of Lt Heinz Sachsenberg JV44 1945

or whatever ur build is....

I will get mine done today or tomorrow....


----------



## Heinz (Feb 23, 2009)

Cheers Wayne!


----------



## muller (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice PDF, thanks Terry, Wayne and the mods involved in the background work going on in this GB


----------



## Njaco (Apr 1, 2009)

Question: What would be the MINIMUM size for these pics? I was going to go with 800 px width - I'm not sure how to do that thing where the pics are loaded small but you can click to enlarge.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 1, 2009)

The computer automatically will resize the pics if u link them to the page Chris... If u post em they are the original size....

My pics were 1000xwhatever, and I think 800x600 will be just fine....


----------



## Njaco (Apr 1, 2009)

THX!


----------



## ccheese (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice PDF, Wayne.... What ? No Belly shot ???

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Apr 1, 2009)

Well these are the required photos and you can another 4(?) of your own choice.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 1, 2009)

That's right Alex. The required six shots as shown in Wayne's PDF, then, if you want to, any 4 extra shots, just to show, perhaps, bits you like, or think might be of interest, or perhaps maybe an atmospheric shot, or one which makes the model look real. Whichever you choose, but only the 6 'official' pics will be used for judging purposes.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 2, 2009)

ccheese said:


> Nice PDF, Wayne.... What ? No Belly shot ???
> 
> Charles



Didn't want to get carried away mate!


----------



## tricci (Apr 26, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Wayne and I have been looking at the requirements for the photos needed for judging the current, and future Group Builds, and Wayne has designed a very clear, and simple guide, which should illustrate exactly what is needed, and should be posting this within the next couple of days.
> Basically, as will be shown in the 'guide', SIX pics will be required, at the approximate angles shown in Wayne's guide, plus up to another four of your choice.
> Also, the judging criteria is just about finalised, and should ensure fare and impartial judgement across the board. Basic details of this will be posted nearer the end-date of the current GB which, it seems to be agreed, will remain as the end of April for this current build.
> It will be probable that a 'Gallery' of pics will be posted after the 'winners' have been announced, so that selected shots all models entered will be available for viewing in one place.
> ...


Hi and thank you for the pdf; I would like to know if the model can be photograph in its theme, such as a diorama of the scene to reflect the theatre or field or situation for which it was built for. Just to have the model sitting there, on a sterile base!..........it looks so ......blah!......like unfinished............let me know, thanks


----------



## Airframes (Apr 27, 2018)

For judging, it's better to have the model on a plain, uncluttered base. It is the model itself which is being judged, on construction, painting, decals and appearance / appeal, and any additions or background will not only detract from this, but will not be assessed for judging either.
However, a shot of the model on a diorama base is fine for the four 'extra' photos.
Don't forget, the Group Builds are to show the model under the various stages of construction, _during the period _of the Group Build, and it should be possible to produce the six required photos before placing the model on a diorama or decorative base.
Models and / or dioramas already produced are not eligible for the GBs, but can, of course, be shown in the general modelling threads.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 27, 2022)

*****UPDATE*****

Further to post # 2 above by Wayne, from GB54 onwards, the judges will ask that a minimum of 4 additional photos be submitted in addition to the usual 6 mandatory positional pictures as described in the pdf above. The 4 additional photos may be from any angle or height to further show off your model but must be unique and not virtual duplicates of the 6 positional pics. At least one of the 4 additional pictures must be of the underside of your subject.

Many of you have been submitting additional pics of your models and that's great. The more the merrier - within reason. The only real change from this point on is that rather than making it optional to submit 4 additional pics, we are now making this a requirement.

While we are on the topic, please make reasonable efforts to make your pictures clear and have your subject well lit. It's most helpful to place your model on a neutral, horizontal background and to pay attention to the angles shown below. Pics 1 and 2 should be taken with the subject slightly below you so that some of the upper surfaces can be seen. It's important that the landing gear alignment can be seen in Pic 1, if applicable.






Thanks and have fun!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 15, 2022)

Bumping this as a reminder to all submitting finished pics for GB54. please read above.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

